# Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

UPDATE: 

*April 2011* 
Finally on bags. :laugh: 

New setup: 
Air lift XL front struts 
Uvair ah2 rears 
Autopilot w/ accuair vu4 valve mani 
5 gallon tank w/ 2 viair 400c 

FK badgless grille 
Fat fives w/ 25mm & 15mm spacers 
LCR lip 






































*January 2011* 
Back w/ Votex sides and more lowness and no more front tint.. 




















Aright guys. Post pics of your aggressively lowered TT's. This doesnt mean everyone on coilovers should post. Looking for pictures of TT's that are slammed and sick wheel setups. 
Let me hear some of the things you guys hate about your slammed car. 
I'll start
Very little gap. No rubbing issues.
Droid wont fit in there lol, (slid phone open so keyboard is exposed) 1/8" clearance?































Wheels:
Tenzo Type- M v2 
18x8 ET25 
1/4" spacers up front (still looking for 8mm)
15mm spacers rear
Slight Tire stretch (215/40/18)
Suspension:
Vmaxx up front
Custom rear springs.
Front suspension squeeks, rear suspension is solid. A little bumpy, but you get used to it.









_Modified by omarquez510 at 3:43 PM 1/20/2010_


_Modified by omarquez510 at 3:43 PM 1/20/2010_


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups (omarquez510)*

whoa...... how do you not rub???? Drive very slowly and carefully everywhere?
Looks good but I couldn't do it... I drive too fast and aggressively around corners and there are too many super twisty off camber up and downhill free for all fun roads here.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups (BluHeaven)*

No, im riding on bump stops








I can drive however i want, trust me. I wont rub if i tried.
I trimmed bump stops to get a little lower. Camber was way off. So I sat in my driveway for 2 hours adjusting my LCA's to push the wheels out as far as i could. Toe is still F'd up.
I do scrape on just about every bump, short stubby speedbump, dips, pothole around here though, panzer plate is great btw. Saved me many times.

_Modified by omarquez510 at 3:49 PM 1/20/2010_


_Modified by omarquez510 at 3:50 PM 1/20/2010_


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups (omarquez510)*

I bet I could get it to rub








My H&Rs are near the top of the adjustment and it'll rub the fender liner a bit on some corners. Really nasty tight downhill stuff though.. where you go down into a trough mid corner and then back up.
Just sail it in there without a care in the world and bzzzzzzzzzzzzz... rub. I figure eventually It'll rub through the plastic.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups (BluHeaven)*

yea, fronts rub occasionally on the front when turning. It'll get worse when i breng the wheels out a bit more. I NE3DZ MOAR FLUSHH!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups (BluHeaven)*

My car used to have this fitment:








I absolutely hated it. Running it that way was completely stupid. Back rubbed over almost every bump. When you turned hard in a corner, the front rubbed. You can't corner hard on bumpy roads at all because the suspension is so hard at that height.
May look cool for a bit but the terrible driving experience and performance gets real old real fast.
Raised it a little, was much happier:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups (Murderface)*

mine:


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

I find it very hard to believe that that setup doesn't rub. When doesn't run, when drive 10kms or less?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (VAGKRAFT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGKRAFT* »_I find it very hard to believe that that setup doesn't rub. When doesn't run, when drive 10kms or less?

He said he's riding on bumpstops


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

what are bump stops?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (smoothtt)*

They protect you from crubs and fents


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

what about fo bricks???


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_










Am I missing something?


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (omarquez510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omarquez510* »_

Am I missing something?









Yes.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Malant)*

frig that was a funny thread.
I wouldn't call myself (or anyone else in this thread so far) 'slammed' but I think they're lower than most that's for sure. 
This setup was H&R coils all the way down, no perches in the rear. Would love to tuck that 19" wheel if it was possible. Not going to do it with the current setup though. TT's suck to get slammed without going on air. Just not possible in the rear.
I was rubbing a bit in the front with this setup but that should be fixed for next year.


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Neb)*

No rubbing, just scraping, but the car is not daily driven so it's fine...


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

back in the day, i had the first gen h&r coilovers, where they actually had a spring that lowered way past the point of no return. and well that spring collapsed.. look up AW forums back in 2002, when i was super low. lots of peoples springs gave out, which is why the new spring is the way it is... btw theres something like 5 different springs for our tt's rear. this is the only one made now though.. i had to put an aggressive toe in ,lots of negative camber in order to correct alot of rubbing. mind you i had 17x8 with a final offset of 20 in front 10 in the rear.it was a nice hard ride, i wouldnt rub too bad, it was my daily and when the spring colapsed i got rid of the coils all together... 

omarquez510 : 
dont worry about your camber and toe, it looks wicked.. sooo you may go through tyres a bit faster.. but really .. its worth it..
Ben , did you end up selling those OZ's ?
and your running the HR rear spring in that pic ? do you bother with that afco spring anymore ?




_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 6:18 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

yeah that's the H&R rear spring. I'll probably put the afco back in this spring. OZ's havent' sold yet either. hopefully soon though.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

your such a wheelwhore...


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Neb)*

Edit... nevermind I found which ones they were... Why are you selling them!??? those are so damned sexy and normally I'm not a fan of fat monoblock style wheels.
What are you running now?

_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_










_Modified by BluHeaven at 9:19 PM 1/21/2010_


_Modified by BluHeaven at 9:20 PM 1/21/2010_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_Edit... nevermind I found which ones they were... Why are you selling them!??? those are so damned sexy and normally I'm not a fan of fat monoblock style wheels.
What are you running now?

wintermode!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_









love these wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

what are most people using when they go this low? Coilovers or bags?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

everyone minus the red one is on coils


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

wow that red one does look great. even though I am not a fan of its unfunctionality.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_wow that red one does look great. even though I am not a fan of its unfunctionality.

Oh its plenty functional it goes up and down.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya tityman ,, i do love the porsche twists,, are they reps ? 
and airbags are wicked,, up and down whenever you want .. bags really get bitche$ where im from. thats all i gotta say .. 
its just $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

well they're made by hartmann and I dont think porsche ever made a 3 piece twist. thanks btw


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_well they're made by hartmann and I dont think porsche ever made a 3 piece twist. thanks btw

3 piece porsche twist are actually called ETA Beta wheels from what I'm told. Super rare and super hot


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Just for fun


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*









I can ride pretty much as low as I want with 0 rubbing. Drove 700 miles this past weekend and the only time it rubbed was when I tried moving the car fully aired out


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

seen this on SW. Love it


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ben ,,whats SW ? link ?
SoloGLI , i love the black vinyled fender and lower skirts ,, thats very unique, old skool mk3 . i love it! 
more pics !!!!!!


_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 3:13 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

SW = StanceWorks it's a website dedicated to all kinds of cars with sick stance.
Thanks for the compliments. Only have a couple pics for now, the vinyl was finished on Friday night and the LMs went on right after. So here are the only other 2 edited shots I have at the moment.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

great, another website to touch myself to. 
thanks.
what are you running for air ?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_great, another website to touch myself to. 
thanks.
what are you running for air ? 


Haha, you should also check out HellaFlush, its another website dedicated to stance. Both sites have great forums with all sorts of sick cars.
As for my air setup, I have Bagyard front struts, Mason-Tech rear bags, and Accuair E-Level Management.


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

have any pics of the set-up in the car?? im thinking of going to air just want to see where you put everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

are you quattro?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Haven't finished the trunk setup yet, but I took out rear seats for the tank, and I removed the spare tire for the 2 compressors and the manifold. 
I do have quattro.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_great, another website to touch myself to. 
thanks.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

so many beautiful cars in this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Here's one from me rolling in to a bbq this past weekend.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Fronts all the way down??
where exactly in Ca are you?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (omarquez510)*

Naw front could come down a little more. 
I'm on the central coast. Between SLO and Santa Barbara. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
only you need cut and paint black rollbars in my opinio!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i agree


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Thought i would add a few more....


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

thought i would bump this thread up with a few pics.. 








































































if any of these have been posted before, my my sincere apologies for wasting your time.


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

What bumper?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Pretty sure thats the caractre (sp?) front lip.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya its a caractere ,, but that pic, the guy has modified it,, i think it looks wicked. but at a 700bux lower lip, .....


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I love it from this angle! 
















Unfortunately these are the only 2 pics I have, haven't been able to find more...


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (Volc0mTT)*

Volc0mTT do u have more pics of your car with the old rims? i have the same color tt and I'm debating black with polished lip or black with red lip. im prob gonna go with raderwerks m ten80. but i don't know. i really want suggestions


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump 

Back w/ Votex sides and more lowness..



















Yes I know the pictures are poop. :beer:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

I need ****in money ( tts are lookin great fellas gettin me very jealous round here


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*The silver TT???*

What front Bumber is tha on the siler tt with the tinted heads and eyelids,and windshield visor?
I like the front bumber ...who makes it and where can I get it?






BigBlackTiTTy said:


> thought i would bump this thread up with a few pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

characture (sp?)


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*can't be?*

caracture,,,is not as "smiley"..in the middle, possibly modified?

larger mouth, like a Bass !!

looks good!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like it too me?

http://thettshop.com/exterior.asp?cat=2003&product=701203


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

It's definitely the caractre front bumper. 

I feel like I should post some updated stance pictures,


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Solo, What are your fender hights?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

omarquez510 said:


> Solo, What are your fender hights?


No clue


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*I stand corrected!!*

Not worth $600.00!! Nice but not for that much..



Neb said:


> looks like it too me?
> 
> http://thettshop.com/exterior.asp?cat=2003&product=701203


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

They have some super cheap replicas on ebay, if you're good with body work and want to add your own little touch it would be a good deal to jump on.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

updated:


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Fender heights : 22 3/4"


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> Here's one from me rolling in to a bbq this past weekend.


 

Anyone know what coil's this is on because I wanna have mine this slow so I can get out my 4X4 stance..I hate being so damn high =( seeeee --->


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Spoolin_TT said:


> Anyone know what coil's this is on because I wanna have mine this slow so I can get out my 4X4 stance..I hate being so damn high =( seeeee --->


 
any coilover will get you that low!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: so buy away!!:beer:


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Morio said:


> any coilover will get you that low!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: so buy away!!:beer:


 Now, what if I'd go with V-Maxx from stratmosphere the only thing is they dont lower enough for the Quattro's unless I take out the Perch's, but still I mean...im just looking to spend a decent amount and go low ya know...well thats what everyone wants to do. But it's only for daily driving im not looking to track it or anything...but I think I may try V-Maxx and see...im trying to look for Quattro Vert's that are lowered on them but cant find no pictures of them =(


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

eurosportdesign.com sells em cheaper


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Spoolin_TT said:


> Now, what if I'd go with V-Maxx from stratmosphere the only thing is they dont lower enough for the Quattro's unless I take out the Perch's, but still I mean...im just looking to spend a decent amount and go low ya know...well thats what everyone wants to do. But it's only for daily driving im not looking to track it or anything...but I think I may try V-Maxx and see...im trying to look for Quattro Vert's that are lowered on them but cant find no pictures of them =(


 to go low with Quattro you will have to remove the rear perches of any coilovers:beer: they all will go low... it's the ride quality that changes  with certain brands.....


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Spoolin_TT said:


> Anyone know what coil's this is on because I wanna have mine this slow so I can get out my 4X4 stance..I hate being so damn high =( seeeee --->


 I'm on H&R coils with the rear perches taken out. I was running a 35 profile tire then too. 

This is my current setup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I love that setup ^^


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> I'm on H&R coils with the rear perches taken out. I was running a 35 profile tire then too.
> 
> This is my current setup:


 Oh damn dude can you tell me you tire set up/spacers/ how many threads left on the H&R's....I want that exact same stance on my white TT just totally different rims......be much appreciated man, cuz that setup is tits


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Spoolin_TT said:


> Oh damn dude can you tell me you tire set up/spacers/ how many threads left on the H&R's....I want that exact same stance on my white TT just totally different rims......be much appreciated man, cuz that setup is tits


 I'm not sure how many threads are left in the front but there still is a lot of room to go. I would say maybe spun down 75% but I can double check. Like I said the rears have no perches so it's basically like a shock and spring combo. The wheel specs are 18x8.5 fronts and 18x9.5 rears with falken fk452 225/40/18 all around. The final offset after spacers is +25mm rear (10mm spacer) and 20mm in the front (15mm spacer) I plan on putting a 15mm in the rear and getting rid of the 10's soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

^^ nice. Was going to say you could easily push those rears out a bit.


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> I'm not sure how many threads are left in the front but there still is a lot of room to go. I would say maybe spun down 75% but I can double check. Like I said the rears have no perches so it's basically like a shock and spring combo. The wheel specs are 18x8.5 fronts and 18x9.5 rears with falken fk452 225/40/18 all around. The final offset after spacers is +25mm rear (10mm spacer) and 20mm in the front (15mm spacer) I plan on putting a 15mm in the rear and getting rid of the 10's soon. :thumbup:


 awh man that's awesome thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Neb said:


> ^^ nice. Was going to say you could easily push those rears out a bit.


 Yeah I was running 25mm's originally in the rear but it was a little too much for the way I have the fronts setup. I think the 15's will flow perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> Yeah I was running 25mm's originally in the rear but it was a little too much for the way I have the fronts setup. I think the 15's will flow perfect. :thumbup:


 So your suspension mods are H&R coils, perches out? 
What else did you do suspension wise? 
Your stance is exactly what I want to go for this year. 
Thanks! 
:thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

surfinsk8r said:


> So your suspension mods are H&R coils, perches out?
> What else did you do suspension wise?
> Your stance is exactly what I want to go for this year.
> Thanks!
> :thumbup:


 that's it, keep in mind in that pic I'm rolling and have a passenger but it still sits nice. 

This is parked with the 25mm's in the rear (Final ET of 10mm)


----------



## S4 BiTurbo (Mar 14, 2008)

*tt in helen, ga*


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

mine
front camber -2,5° and rear -2,2°

















































ap coilover toooo low and rear only spring!!black oem parabol with 25+30 spacers..


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

What rear valance is that?



andrewosky said:


> mine
> front camber -2,5° and rear -2,2°


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

HellaFlush BBQ :


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Mine...not "slammed" but a bit lower than stock and sitting flush with a staggered setup.*



















> The setup has settled a bit. These were taken shortly after tossing the new wheels on. 
> Koni FSD / Eibach Pro cup kit - It's my DD and yes, I drive it in the snow as well.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

S4 BiTurbo said:


>


 wasn't weakstyles selling this car not too long ago?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

so dope. more info?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, no info...just pics


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Click on this link and there is a video of a low TT...Not too sure why he has two different sets of wheels though 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=137933199578086&ref=mf


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

That **** is HARD! One of the only "extreme" styled TT's I like...actually LOVE. :beer:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> That **** is HARD! One of the only "extreme" styled TT's I like...actually LOVE. :beer:


 Yes, check out the interior shot I clipped from the vid...all bits have been polished and the wrap job on the wheel is sweet


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Click on this link and there is a video of a low TT...Not too sure why he has two different sets of wheels though


 
That IS weird.


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Randy1410 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

hate the center colours but the rest looks good.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Shameless plug: My wheels are for sale :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Cheap-quot-Ballin-on-a-Budget-Wheels-quot-P


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

omarquez510 said:


> HellaFlush BBQ :


perfect stance!!love it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bump?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I forgot about this thread lol:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Updates on my stance. Full shots coming soon.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I want more pictures of your carplease


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

raceland coilovers - all the way down in front - 5 threads left in rear (perches still in), have gone all the way down since then. 
17x9 all around 
et 20 & 15


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

I'm on H&R coilovers and dont rub at all.....


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Front









Fitment









Booty









Rear 3/4


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Goddam it I have going to have to go out and wind my coilies down afetr seeing this thread  also need some more spaceage on the back.

It is about 10mm lower than this pic, but not low enough :-(










Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

There is never enough low. It's like a never-ending quest on coils to find more low.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Keep this up:thumbup:

Wanna see more pics!


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Will these work???...shots of the Roach through the years...


----------



## CurbKiller (Jan 2, 2003)

Not the best pics nor as aggressive as some on here...can load up better if anyone is interested. 

Running Koni coilovers, A3 sline wheels with custom adapters for a flush look. The rears could be shaved down a wee bit but so far it's not bothering me too much


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow. Fap fap fap fap


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

More info needed asap


----------



## jmracing (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.droppedunion.com/?p=953 That's smooth.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

awesome car, terrible location of that pic ^^


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Suspekt said:


> :thumbup:


 More pics needed  side on please need to see those wheels better - LOVE THEM 

Charlie


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

can some tell me the setup that the speed hunters one has that is the exact stance i want what size rims are those and what coils???? the one rite above my reply


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

there are multiple speedhunters


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

that bronze one with the black w/chrome lip wheels


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Those are Magnesium Ronal remakes, one off wheels. I don't know the widths or ET but there 18s.

Amazing amazing wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bvgoosedd said:


> that bronze one with the black w/chrome lip wheels


i'm going to go out on a limb and say its on air ride... there is no way that car can be driven at that height if it were a static drop... take a good look at the scratch-less front valance...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah I thought that was on air ride as well. Some guy from the UK IIRC. Sick car


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

so there is no way that i can get my car there??? damn that sucks. quik question not knowing much about air but lets say that i go with air how does that compare to coils, i mean performance wise. handling and ride quality?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

trucks use airride, so the handling should be about the same as the coils


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah handling is the same if not better. depends on your setup though too


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bvgoosedd said:


> so there is no way that i can get my car there??? damn that sucks. quik question not knowing much about air but lets say that i go with air how does that compare to coils, i mean performance wise. handling and ride quality?



all your questions will be answered here in the air suspension forums: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1055-Air-Suspension

tip... the TT is based on the same platform as a mk4 so we'll be very similar to mk4 setup

i've been looking into it myself... even doing everything myself it's still going to run $1200+ for the proper pieces and that's reusing some of my current coilover components


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

More info on the brown bagged TT: http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=267952


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

is there any pictures of that tt's interior.. he says hes got recaro seats?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

i need bags


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

yup the ford needs some bags


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

> is there any pictures of that tt's interior.. he says hes got recaro seats?


More pics and info in this thread: http://forum.cleaned.be/index.php?showtopic=67649

And here: http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/04/29/car-feature-gt-gt-a-smooth-tt.aspx

Yes, I totally stalk this guy and his car.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

iamraymond said:


> More pics and info in this thread: http://forum.cleaned.be/index.php?showtopic=67649
> 
> And here: http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/04/29/car-feature-gt-gt-a-smooth-tt.aspx
> 
> Yes, I totally stalk this guy and his car.



I think I am going to join you with the stalking....


----------



## micquick (Dec 30, 2007)

darrenbyrnes said:


>


 wow ther still talking about this. 2 fence 4 bricks thats old


----------



## detailedkleen (Sep 25, 2010)

Volc0mTT said:


>


 What rims are these^^?:wave:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

mine!!more low for winter:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

don't hit any bumps while turning!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrea!!! raise your car!!! what are you... on some good ITALIAN DRUGS? lol


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Raise car? nooooo more low!! 
I'm clinch front fenders and now no rubbing!:thumbup:in rear too hard spring for rubbing 

let me know for Worth guy!!!this year is perfect for first Worthersee tour!!ic:


----------



## raytrix (Aug 12, 2008)

andrew howd you get the rear lower with it just on the spring? 
adjust the camber?


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

andrews video is like forum porn....i love it!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

SURE IS SLAMMED


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

inspirational posts. I need pulled fenders 

Love this.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Didn't notice those were pulled but they look nice! Most cars cant really pull that off but the smoothed crease looks good on there!


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

Any more pics or info?? I didn't get very far @ the cleaned site.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Scouring Cleaned I found a few more pics...Couldn't find any of that particular one.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i'm all for stretch and poke, but the front fitment on this car is just plain retarded


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Agreed. I think they are 16s.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


>


Burn it with fire


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some of these aren't really slammed... just posting random pics.





































Abt wheels


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd kill for that car. Nothing like an OEM ABT special edition widebody TT. Europe gets all the good cars.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I especially like the skirts.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I had the chance to buy a BNIB ABT rear diffuser back in 2004 through an ABT dealer in Australia but they wanted something like US$4K
I said no thank you


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

:laugh::laugh:thanks dude!


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

new to the site, i own a 2000 quattro, ill be getting vmaxx coils very soon and wheels after that, im staying with 17's and found a set of nice wheels for the right price. but have a couple of options 

17x9 +25 on all 4 
OR 
17x10 +20 on all 4 
OR 
17x9 +25 FRONT / 17x10 +20 REAR (if staggered is possible with QUATTRO) 

i saw all the pics but they dont have dimentons, if anyone here has pics of similar dimentions to the ones i want please post, are 10" wide even posible? staggered on quattro? vmaxx lowered? 

THANKS


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

17x9 et 25 would fit up front, I would get a 15mm spacer for the rear 

17x10 will NOT fit up front 

staggard will be fine with those offsets 

10's are easily doable in the rear :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> 10's are easily doable in the rear :beer:


 
That's what she said.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> That's what she said.


 x2


----------



## CubFan63 (Sep 4, 2006)

Neb said:


> inspirational posts. I need pulled fenders
> 
> Love this.


 I've always loved that car but could never put my finger on what exactly was different... Until you pointed that out.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW! THANKS GUYS! 

best resposes ive gotten, based on those responses, heres next question? 

17x9 +25 FRONT -- 3.35mm OUTSIDE fender (using offset calculator) 
17x9 +25 +15mm Spacer REAR -- 12.35mm OUTSIDE fender (using offset calculator) 
OR 
17x9 +25 +10mm Spacer REAR -- 7.35mm OUTSIDE fender (using offset calculator) 

good set up? 

tires would be 235/45/17


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CubFan63 said:


> I've always loved that car but could never put my finger on what exactly was different... Until you pointed that out.


 There's a lot that's different with this car: 

Pulled fenders, 
shaved rear 
rear window spoiler etc etc


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This is a 18x9 et 10 rear. 215/40/18 tire. I realize it's not the exact same but at least you can see where the rim will end up.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

Neb said:


> This is a 18x9 et 10 rear. 215/40/18 tire. I realize it's not the exact same but at least you can see where the rim will end up.


 
nice, then ill do the 15mm spacer on the +25, ill get coilovers as soon as i get my tax money


----------



## R_Way (Jan 16, 2011)

That is goin to look awesome :thumbup: 5 series bmw auto repair mechanic hillsboro oregon


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

This are the wheels im getting soon, at $140 each its a good price, cosidering im building my car on a budget (im 19 so its ok) 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...fCoCg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0 

i would go 18's but they dont have XXR 526 on 18" with 5x100 bolt pattern


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Luis92 said:


> This are the wheels im getting soon, at $140 each its a good price, cosidering im building my car on a budget (im 19 so its ok)
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...fCoCg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0
> 
> i would go 18's but they dont have XXR 526 on 18" with 5x100 bolt pattern


 Don't do it!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

agreed  those look ****e. 

Look around through the classifieds on vortex, there's way better options


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I got 4 wheels and refinished them for 2 of those wheels. Look around in the classifieds :thumbup: 
Besides you dont have to get 5x100 wheels


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> agreed  those look ****e.
> 
> Look around through the classifieds on vortex, there's way better options


 :thumbup: 

i got a mint set of staggered turbo twists (18x10 and 18x8.5) with mint falken 452s and adapters for 1k... 

stock wheels with a nice stance would look better than those :thumbdown:


----------



## neova (Apr 16, 2009)

omarquez510 said:


> HellaFlush BBQ :


 simple and clean - love it!


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

you guys are proly right, ill get coils first then look for wheels, i got some 17x8 all around already 



any one has pics with slammed TT's on 17"s???


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Luis92 said:


> you guys are proly right, ill get coils first then look for wheels, i got some 17x8 all around already
> 
> 
> 
> any one has pics with slammed TT's on 17"s???












Search is your friend =)


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

i do, but i always just find stock tt's on fat fives


----------



## MrKeyzerSoze (Nov 28, 2005)

*Hey...*

Being from Toronto as I am, I was wondering where you get most of your work done on your TT?

I'm looking to modernize my TT and make some body changes, and referrals and advice would be great, thanks.

f.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

MrKeyzerSoze said:


> Being from Toronto as I am, I was wondering where you get most of your work done on your TT?
> 
> I'm looking to modernize my TT and make some body changes, and referrals and advice would be great, thanks.
> 
> f.


Hey glad to hear there's another Toronto TT'er around. There's a few of us now, we'll have to have a GTG.

For mechanics I've gone to Peter's Garage (5 Robert St - spadina & college). Does good work.

I'm hunting for a good body shop too, I've heard good things about: 

Ricci Collision 
416.789.3648
www.riccicollision.com
[email protected]

/thread jack


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

NOOB WARNING 

I have 30mm spacer on the back.
Will i be able to go any low with stock rims?

17x7.5 whats the offset i dont know

these are the rims


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

aren't stock offsets ~35ish? 

That might get you close to the fender in the rear. Will look much better than stock that's for sure. You have spacers up front?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

no spacer in the front, buy im thinking maybe 15's?

and is it right that my back wheel has some camber with the stock set up.
or there is something wrong?


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

New setup: 
Air lift XL front struts
Uvair ah2 rears
Autopilot w/ accuair vu4 valve mani
5 gallon tank w/ 2 viair 400c

FK badgless grille
Fat fives w/ 25mm & 15mm spacers
LCR lip


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So sick man :thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

idwurks said:


> Search is your friend =)



wowww!! this is one of my favourite tt!! 17's and tire strecht:what:
I've seen it on V2lab...

who is this guy? contact or facebook?


love it with OEm roof!! and green color on wheels are perfect on grey tt!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> wowww!! this is one of my favourite tt!! 17's and tire strecht:what:
> I've seen it on V2lab...
> 
> who is this guy? contact or facebook?
> ...


I know he is semi local to me. Seen the car at shows, but never met him


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

*My TTs Allmost Done*


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I know he is semi local to me. Seen the car at shows, but never met him


yea i was tryin to figure out if that was him. sick car.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> yea i was tryin to figure out if that was him. sick car.


Yeah I like It a lot. I think he sold the wheels tho.


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Ghey.


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

*tt*


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good. I've always liked that bumper. I'm pretty sure i talked to u at h2o 2 years ago. When you had the orange lips?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Looks good. I've always liked that bumper. I'm pretty sure i talked to u at h2o 2 years ago. When you had the orange lips?


Oh you mean the night we missed the free tit show lol :banghead:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahaha yes cause I was too busy bein a jerk to the cop that ruined the tt meet


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha yes cause I was too busy bein a jerk to the cop that ruined the tt meet


stupid popo lol


----------



## Mafiamike954 (Mar 4, 2009)

this makes me want a TT k04... looking on some online for sale


----------



## robcouzens (May 29, 2012)

Sorry a little off topic but anyone know what colour this is, name or paint code?? 



andrewosky said:


>


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

robcouzens said:


> Sorry a little off topic but anyone know what colour this is, name or paint code??


 Looks like Nimbus gray to me.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

my new set up 
18x9.5 upfront 
18x10.5 in rear 
CCW Reverse Mounted Classics


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

1.8tipgls said:


> my new set up
> 18x9.5 upfront
> 18x10.5 in rear
> CCW Reverse Mounted Classics


 
suspension?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> suspension?


 bilstein PSS9's with euro polo front strut bushings :beer: 

and the specs are 
front - 9.5 et 13 
rear - 10.5 et 10


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Steve i love your roadster!!! 9,5 front, wow!! 
i want your ccw


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Does this count


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> Steve i love your roadster!!! 9,5 front, wow!!
> i want your ccw


 Thanks man!!! 
U can buy them from me, let me know. Haha


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Does this count


 Yup, just post up wheel and tire specs please. :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

19 x 8.5 rims et 35

225/35/19's all arounds

Final et

Front:20

Rear:10

:thumbup:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Not as slammed or aggressive as some but suits me for a daily


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lowered slightly on Eibachs and with some new rims.. 

















Steve


----------



## jusni (Jul 23, 2012)

here is mine..
9.5" rear and front with 215-35 tires.
rear et is 2 and front 12.

this week i get shorter spring, so i can get lower.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

just for reference

18x8.5 w/ 215/40s front, final et 15
18x10 w 225/40s rear, final et 17

i have bluewater performance lower adjustable control arms also bringing the camber in a little


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

what front lip do you have on there jt?


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

I can play now?


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

What wheels are these? 



Qu!cks!lva said:


>


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

they almost look like Schmidt's


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> they almost look like Schmidt's


schmidt spacelines or borbets of some sort i'm guessing too


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

jusni said:


> here is mine..
> 9.5" rear and front with 215-35 tires.
> rear et is 2 and front 12.
> 
> this week i get shorter spring, so i can get lower.


what color is this car?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

idwurks said:


>




What wheels are these? They look as nice as the Bentley wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> What wheels are these? They look as nice as the Bentley wheels :thumbup:


Mercedes alphards

18x7.5 205/40
18x10 235/40


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

stock wheels


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

hre 18x12 in the back 18x9 in the front.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

winter setup. Beetle steelies with 2 inch spacers in the back and one inch in the front


----------



## Mk1AÜdiTT1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Xjoegtix really like your setup I'm trying to do a similar setup what's your et front and back and what wheels?


----------



## mikegtimx (Apr 5, 2011)

heres mine, dont know if it couts, its on stock susp

20s x 8.5 rear & front


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wheels will be here tomorrow!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Ill have something to add to this soon =)


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

xjoegtix said:


> hre 18x12 in the back 18x9 in the front.


 YES. 18x12 in the rear! what is your offset please. 
now i know i can do 12 in the rear thank you 
:beer: on me my friend


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

update 
sorry for the dirty wheels too lazy and hungover. 

fronts 19x8.5 offset 20 
rears 19x9.5 offset 10 

will be lookin to go down to 18s and wider soon :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

MK1QuaTTRoHaus said:


> YES. 18x12 in the rear! what is your offset please.
> now i know i can do 12 in the rear thank you
> :beer: on me my friend


 Woah. I missed that as well. I'd love to know the offsets of the 18x12 rear as well. And tire size that you're running.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> Woah. I missed that as well. I'd love to know the offsets of the 18x12 rear as well. And tire size that you're running.


 
I am still skeptical that those are 12" wides. The picture that was posted of him measuring the wheel, was being measured from the outside to outside lip. 12" doesn't count from those points. I personally don't believe it's possible with stock fenders. The amount of positive offset would put the wheel into the shock. 

Nice wheels, but aren't as they are claimed to be...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

I have 11's and they barely clear on the inside and they sit just inside the fender. I can see them being 11.5 but 12 is a bit of a stretch


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I am still skeptical that those are 12" wides. The picture that was posted of him measuring the wheel, was being measured from the outside to outside lip. 12" doesn't count from those points. I personally don't believe it's possible with stock fenders. The amount of positive offset would put the wheel into the shock.
> 
> Nice wheels, but aren't as they are claimed to be...


 If that's how it's measured then they're 11's, not 12's. You measure from the inside of the lip to inside of barrel..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Exactly...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

Oh ok yup that shows it right there^


----------



## JsTT225 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll play along. Klutch SL14 18x9.5, ST coils.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

JsTT225 said:


> I'll play along. Klutch SL14 18x9.5, ST coils.


That's the setup I'm planning on running (not the same wheels, they look good though). What's the offset on SL14s?


----------



## JsTT225 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know I cannot remember. I'll have to look, I'll be pulling the wheels this weekend to make some adjustments.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

JsTT225 said:


> You know I cannot remember. I'll have to look, I'll be pulling the wheels this weekend to make some adjustments.


sweet. looks perfect, though. that's pretty much the exact stance i'd like to dial in :wave:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

JsTT225 said:


> I'll play along. Klutch SL14 18x9.5, ST coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JsTT225 (Nov 23, 2012)

lucpost said:


> JsTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll play along. Klutch SL14 18x9.5, ST coils.
> ...


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

JsTT225 said:


> lucpost said:
> 
> 
> > Different springs in the rear.
> ...


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Afco's is the way to go. I gotta get me a set as well. GB anyone?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

G'D60 said:


> Afco's is the way to go. I gotta get me a set as well. GB anyone?


from where? i need mine by next weekend. theres a place sellin on ebay for 2 of em its like 131 something and they are in michigan which is fairly close to me.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

lucpost said:


> from where? i need mine by next weekend. theres a place sellin on ebay for 2 of em its like 131 something and they are in michigan which is fairly close to me.


my TT was more then low enough in the rear with the springs that came with the Bilsteein PSS9 coilover kit.
And i coulda went lower if i took perches out


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> my TT was more then low enough in the rear with the springs that came with the Bilsteein PSS9 coilover kit.
> And i coulda went lower if i took perches out


I have ST coils. I have the perch out and have a lil bit of wheel gap w a 225/40 18.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5968499-FS-2-brand-new-Porsche-turbo-twist-II-18x10-*reps*

Two Porsche twist ll up for grabs. Click the link if you are interested.:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

If only I could fit 10's up front


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Buy 8.5" for the two fronts. They can be found pretty easily.:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> But I have 11's and 8's. 8.5's are boxter style different twist


Here is an 8".

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=150956283290&index=3&nav=WATCHING&nid=33524129894


----------



## JsTT225 (Nov 23, 2012)

lucpost said:


> JsTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > ahhh. what spring? is the front and back about even? i cant really tell. im looking to get the afcos.
> ...


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

ha ha nice i just put mine on today... you rear shocks blown? mine are f*cked and i ran em for like 6 months


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok so I have a question. I am looking at some wheels that are 18x8.5 square, but the et's are 30 all around. I would have to run an adapter because the wheels are 5x112. So the lowest offsets on adapters is 19. I used the offset calculator and with an offset 19 adapter in the front and a 25 offset adapter in the rear it said I would be 11mm out from the fenders front and back. Is this even possible without stupid amounts of camber?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah yoiu will need adapters for sure. And I believe you can get them made 15mm at the lowest. As long as they are studded adapters youll be ok. Also those offsets should be ok if you run stretched tires. My rears are 8" wide +10 after the adapters and they sit inside the fender 14mm more would sit them more flush


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You can get non-studded 15mm adapters. I had a few sets of them, you just get supplied with shortened hardware.

ET 15 is a little too close for my own personal liking up front but maybe with a 205/40/18 tire


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok. Where are you finding 15mm adapters? Adaptec only has 19mm and above. If i run a 19mm adapter in the front and a 25mm adapter in the rear my final ets would be et 11 front and et 5 rear. So those ets would fit ok with a little stretch and camber?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I've bought 3 sets from Adaptech. Or try Motorsport-tech (I think they own adaptech?)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Ok. Where are you finding 15mm adapters? Adaptec only has 19mm and above. If i run a 19mm adapter in the front and a 25mm adapter in the rear my final ets would be et 11 front and et 5 rear. So those ets would fit ok with a little stretch and camber?


I asked Adaptec about 15mm adapters a few months ago, and they said they could make them with no problem.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

Yeah goto Motorsport tech as they own adaptech. Waiting time is a pita but it's like 350 for a set of 4 iirc. Also running a little camber won't affect much. Now between spec and -3* or -4* will be a difference but that's extreme. All in all nothing you will really notice on the street IMO


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok cool. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone running ST coils with stock rear control arms?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I forgot about whoring in this thread.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

doesn't count if you don't post your setup


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DerekCaven said:


> Anyone running ST coils with stock rear control arms?


 why would you want to do this? And it doesn't matter what coils your run you'll still need adjustable arms if you're lower than .5"


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Im just asking because ive heard people say in the past theyve lowered their coils all the way on STOCK arms , dragging front bumper around and dont have any camber issues.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

You'll have way more negative camber than factory.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



DerekCaven said:


> Im just asking because ive heard people say in the past theyve lowered their coils all the way on STOCK arms , dragging front bumper around and dont have any camber issues.


 One you'll never drag front bumper with an off the shelf coilover kit. Two even with adjustable arms getting it back to stock camber while on the ground is near impossible.


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, so could I get any range of height with a KMAC kit....or am I better to run the adjustable control arms.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a set of kmacs already installed in a set of arms. Low miles. I will let them go for $120 shipped.:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> doesn't count if you don't post your setup


 Oh sorry. Airride, 18x10 all around, et15 in the front, and et -9 in the rear.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Oh sorry. Airride, 18x10 all around, et15 in the front, and et -9 in the rear.


 Cheater


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It's not cheating! I just choose the most effective way to lower my car, while retaining the highest level of practicality. I had to pay my dues in the cost of the setup. I have already payed my static dues with other cars.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> It's not cheating! I just choose the most effective way to lower my car, while retaining the highest level of practicality. I had to pay my dues in the cost of the setup. I have already payed my static dues with other cars.


 Lol very true


----------



## jusni (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's mine this summer setup.

18"x10" et5 in front and 11" et4 in back with BC-racing coilovers.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice fitment there. How bad is the rubbing?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

That looks good
I love aggresive fitment


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

I agree fitment like that is fukn great. But I always like a little camber Too. Not too much tho. I just think it's awkward poking as much as some of the vw guys do with 0degrees of camber


----------



## jusni (Jul 23, 2012)

It rub little, but not so much. Camber is now about 3,5 degrees in front, and 4,5 back. 
Im thinking also to put 10,5" in front, so i can get cambers to same level. 
Also i need to find votex set, or least side skirts.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

jusni said:


> It rub little, but not so much. Camber is now about 3,5 degrees in front, and 4,5 back.
> Im thinking also to put 10,5" in front, so i can get cambers to same level.
> Also i need to find votex set, or least side skirts.


It looks really good. I didn't think we could get that much -camber in front, unless you have the plates. 

Also whats the tire size?


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



lucpost said:


> It looks really good. I didn't think we could get that much -camber in front, unless you have the plates.
> 
> Also whats the tire size?


Ya mine is barely noticeable and I have my front camber maxed out (which really isn't much). I always had the mentality that you needed camber plates to get anything past 2degrees?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

Yeah I thought the fronts could only get -2*. Also are you sure the wheels are 10" and 11"? I have 11's and a low offset would poke a lot more I feel and the only person running 10's in the front has widened fenders. Not saying they aren't what you say just hard for me to wrap my head around.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I thought the fronts could only get -2*. Also are you sure the wheels are 10" and 11"? I have 11's and a low offset would poke a lot more I feel and the only person running 10's in the front has widened fenders. Not saying they aren't what you say just hard for me to wrap my head around.


Yeah I feel a 10" with et5 will poke WAY more in front.


----------



## IGotUrNutella (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought a set of work equips 5 spoke a year ago spec are 18 x 9.5 ET 4 Front and 18 x 12 ET 9 rear ( Final ET with adapters is ET -13 front and rear ET -8) . i"ll try to fit them with stock fender, don't know if it will fit  , maybe with stretch and a little bit of camber.










Still don't know if i powdercoat them all black gloss or all white gloss.

Pics on the TT soon.


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



IGotUrNutella said:


> I bought a set of work equips 5 spoke a year ago spec are 18 x 9.5 ET 4 Front and 18 x 12 ET 9 rear ( Final ET with adapters is ET -13 front and rear ET -8) . i"ll try to fit them with stock fender, don't know if it will fit  , maybe with stretch and a little bit of camber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure stretched tires and camber are gonna be a must. Unless your not slammed. What color is your car? I got no say so but I hate black on black I get too much of it here in socal lol. 

This is my rear. Stretched tire on –4 degrees of camber. Wheel is 9.75" wide, final offset of 5.









:thumbup::beer: for sure those wheels are so beautiful. Pictures please.


----------



## jusni (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, those my wheel specs are real.  In front i have adjustable tops, so if i want i can get that about 2 degrees more camber in front if i want. 

There is like 3,5-4 degrees now, so poke is like that. 

Those works ain't gonna work in stock fenders, if you don't put like 15degrees camber. :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

IGotUrNutella said:


> I bought a set of work equips 5 spoke a year ago spec are 18 x 9.5 ET 4 Front and 18 x 12 ET 9 rear ( Final ET with adapters is ET -13 front and rear ET -8) . i"ll try to fit them with stock fender, don't know if it will fit  , maybe with stretch and a little bit of camber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IGotUrNutella (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah i'm serious, i bought those wheels for my allroad but it's a slow build project and i would like to see those wheels rolling, i usually Run BMW 645 CSi wheels 19x8.5 ET 14 19x9 ET 18 but i want something more agressive. If it won't fit i don't really care i'm just gonna give it a try.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think you will be able to get them to work. Hell look the guy above you has 11" wide.

My 10" wide with a 235/40/18 still has a TON of towards the fender. A little rolling and maybe a slight pull I think you'll be able to pull it off. 

Put a 235 on the rear or maybe even a 245 and I think it could work.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

That's a 9.5" in front with et20 and stock camber specs. You want et-13 which means its going to poke 33mm out more than mine already is. (1.3 inches). That is some serious poke just for in front and I do not think it is possible without some serious - camber, hella stretch, and maybe even pulling the fenders.


----------



## IGotUrNutella (Apr 16, 2011)

Just made a test fit ( paper part represent tire stretch ) and with stock fenders it can't fit without a huge amount of camber. I use my TT daily so i think i'll stay with the BMW and add some spacers.
( Wheels and car will have a new paint soon )


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

can you post up a better shot of the car on the BMW wheels?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy mexipoke batman:laugh:. Still waiting to see shots of the 10's and 11's with the new cambers:thumbup:


----------



## IGotUrNutella (Apr 16, 2011)

Neb said:


> can you post up a better shot of the car on the BMW wheels?


I'm still working on the TT, it's the only one i have










They have been refill and redrill to 5x100 with a 57.1 centerbore.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

IGotUrNutella said:


> They have been refill and redrill to 5x100 with a 57.1 centerbore.


Wouldn't it be cheaper to just buy adapters? I thought redrilling was very expensive.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lucpost said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper to just buy adapters? I thought redrilling was very expensive.


Not with a 14 offset! BMW wheels are pretty bad for offsets..

Redrilling is pretty inexpensive, couple hundred is what I paid when I had my Super RS's


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Neb said:


> Not with a 14 offset! BMW wheels are pretty bad for offsets..
> 
> Redrilling is pretty inexpensive, couple hundred is what I paid when I had my Super RS's


Really. Hmmm found some x5 y-spokes for cheap. These are like in the 40s though so adapters would probably be better


----------



## jamlakost (Nov 21, 2012)

r18 9.5 et18
toyo 215/40
front



























r18 9.5 et28
front
FAIL))


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

18x9 et21 215/40 yokahama s-drive
18x10 et21 225/40 yokahama s-drive
sits flush


AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

BBS Porsche Classic II

18x7.5 front ET 25 205/40/18 Yokohoma S Drive
18x10 Rear ET 23 235/40/18 BF Goodrich 

Soon to be ET 8 and ET 7


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

jamlakost said:


> r18 9.5 et28
> front
> FAIL))


Why not do a 5mm spacer instead of 10? would make the fronts look a bit better..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Vstone2262 said:


> 18x7.5 front ET 25 205/40/18 Yokohoma S Drive
> 18x10 Rear ET 23 235/40/18 BF Goodrich
> 
> Soon to be ET 8 and ET 7


Your haldex must hate you having 3.9% rolling radius difference... I would swap the rears to a 235/35/18 to get that back in check. (unless you're FWD)

+ with new offsets you may need a smaller tire in the rear so you don't rub. It's not the best pick, but this is 18x9.5 et 10. You'll be about 10mm further out than this on rim alone...


----------



## Golfedd (Aug 24, 2010)

my old TT.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

Ok I'm hoping someone can give me some advice here. I have a set of CCW LM20s 18x9/10 ET 19/21 on my TT Quattro 
I'm looking to fit the biggest possible tire in the front and back even with the aggressive offset. My cars not super low. I'm only on pss9s so 
Ideally I want to stuff 245s on there with a 5mm spacer in front ? Anybody have similar set ups?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

racin2redline said:


> Ok I'm hoping someone can give me some advice here. I have a set of CCW LM20s 18x9/10 ET 19/21 on my TT Quattro
> I'm looking to fit the biggest possible tire in the front and back even with the aggressive offset. My cars not super low. I'm only on pss9s so
> Ideally I want to stuff 245s on there with a 5mm spacer in front ? Anybody have similar set ups?


 i would honestly do a 235/35 and a 255/35 and call it a day. that will still let you drive hard without rubbing if your fenders are rolled


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

Those tires might be too great of a difference. I think my current set up is 1.3% according to miata calculator which is still good for the haldex 
Anybody have a picture of a 255 on the back of a TT?


----------



## jusni (Jul 23, 2012)

couple photos more of mine. I need to get more camber in rear, it rubs quite lot now. 
In front most see if there be next summer 10.5 et -x.. 




























And one instagram**** rear photo;


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^That thing is absolutely on point. What rear suspension are you running? I am no where that low on ST coils that have the adjustment perches taken out.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Car looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## jusni (Jul 23, 2012)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> ^That thing is absolutely on point. What rear suspension are you running? I am no where that low on ST coils that have the adjustment perches taken out.


BC-Racing coils. I could get it about 2cm more down, but there's no space in fenders.


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

The fitment is on point but its a little high 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

Correction. Could be lower 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Car is no where near "slammed" but the wheels are fairly aggressive.










They are for sale if anyone is interested =)


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

What kind of wheels looks close to what I got

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

jusni said:


> And one instagram**** rear photo;


:thumbup: love this shot. What's your Instagram? I will enjoy pics of this.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

lucpost said:


> :thumbup: love this shot. What's your Instagram? I will enjoy pics of this.


x2 :beer:


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



lucpost said:


> :thumbup: love this shot. What's your Instagram? I will enjoy pics of this.


Didn't realize it was the euro rear bumper. Beautiful! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## jusni (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, it is high, about 3cm. But the fenders need much modification if i want lower. those tires are so high, so thats the problem. (245-35&215-40) Thanks guys, nice to hear that you like it ! 

There's more fotos on my instagram, id is jusnim.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jusni said:


> Yes, it is high, about 3cm. But the fenders need much modification if i want lower. those tires are so high, so thats the problem. (245-35&215-40) Thanks guys, nice to hear that you like it !
> 
> There's more fotos on my instagram, id is jusnim.


What is your rear camber at? I run 245/35 as well on an 11". What is your wheel width?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

1fast2liter said:


> What kind of wheels looks close to what I got
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


MTechnica "Aeros" - 18x9 18x10 flow formed forged 2 piece wheels. They are manufactured by MemoryFab as an in house wheel. About 20 lbs each.


----------



## jusni (Jul 23, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> What is your rear camber at? I run 245/35 as well on an 11". What is your wheel width?


11" offset 5 rear and 10" offset 6 front. Front camber's are about 2,5 and rear 4,5 degrees.


----------



## JsTT225 (Nov 23, 2012)

Figured I'd bump this to spread the word. I'm leaving the stance game and putting my wheels up for sale along with the H&R spacers 15mm(bolt through)&25mm(bolt on). Haven't decided on a price yet, not looking to get much for them so throw out an offer if interested.


JsTT225 said:


> I'll play along. Klutch SL14 18x9.5, ST coils.


----------



## MrYB (Aug 13, 2013)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Does this count


Sweet ride, love the rims.

What is the name and where can I purchase a set?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Rotiform BLQ cast


----------



## CozmicVW (Jul 13, 2002)

Just got my VMR703's mounted up. Got to finish my center caps.


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

Cars looking good!

can any one confirm if that's votex sides with oem rear? or is that oem sides and rear? (blue TT with rotiform mono blocks) thank you


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

MK1QuaTTRoHaus said:


> Cars looking good!
> 
> can any one confirm if that's votex sides with oem rear? or is that oem sides and rear? (blue TT with rotiform mono blocks) thank you


He has votex skirts, yes.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

guess I can finally post a pic in this thread:laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

CozmicVW said:


> Just got my VMR703's mounted up. Got to finish my center caps.


I really like this setup! any more info?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> guess I can finally post a pic in this thread:laugh:


Well played...Played!! You're not on air, just extremely low correct?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

Yup. No air


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks on point James!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



Neb said:


> Looks on point James!


Thanks Ben. I want to bring the front down more but sadly the tires are too tall so I guess for this set of wheels ill have to settle with this height.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Hitting inside the fender? Just rub until it works itself out :beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Hitting inside the fender? Just rub until it works itself out :beer:


I sure love the look but the rubbing fenders and scraping undercarriages would wear me out...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Hitting inside the fender? Just rub until it works itself out :beer:


Yup. I had the tires smoking then raised it 14mm to match the height of adding the perches to the rear. I'll have to lower it some more to try and get the tire gap about the same. it currently has .25" rake as it sits in the pic


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

paullee said:


> I sure love the look but the rubbing fenders and scraping undercarriages would wear me out...


Surprisingly with my stiffer front springs and hybrid pan I only scraped once so far...also it only rubs on right hand corners and medium dips and bumps...and it only rubs on the fuel filler neck :laugh:


----------



## CozmicVW (Jul 13, 2002)

Tempes_TT said:


> I really like this setup! any more info?












18x9.5 VMR 703. 225/40/18 Yokohama's, 5x100 to 5x120.65 42DraftDesign Wheel adapters. 15mm rear and I machined down the front's to 11.5mm. Need to actually get some 18mm adapters in the back to make this perfect.


----------



## CozmicVW (Jul 13, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yup. No air



What coilovers you running? I stripped everything out of the rear on mine and I can't get it that low. I need like another 1/4 inch maybe. I am running Vogtland


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



CozmicVW said:


> What coilovers you running? I stripped everything out of the rear on mine and I can't get it that low. I need like another 1/4 inch maybe. I am running Vogtland


Koni's with custom springs all around


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Love the look of a slammed TT but wishful thinking on my end. If I end up dropping it like the rest of yous, I would never get out of my sloped driveway. Reckon I'll stay at my current height or I could go...air...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CozmicVW said:


> I machined down the front's to 11.5mm.


11.5mm adapters? Yikes.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



paullee said:


> Love the look of a slammed TT but wishful thinking on my end. If I end up dropping it like the rest of yous, I would never get out of my sloped driveway. Reckon I'll stay at my current height or I could go...air...


I have 3 trees worth of 2x8's an 2x6's to get in and out of my garage...luckily my driveway is fairly flat ha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



Neb said:


> 11.5mm adapters? Yikes.


Yeah I thought 15mm was the lowest safe thickness. But I guess if they're studded it should be ok.


----------



## CozmicVW (Jul 13, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I thought 15mm was the lowest safe thickness. But I guess if they're studded it should be ok.


I machined down the Bolt heads from the 42 draft design adapters. They actually still have the same bolt counterbore thickness that they designed.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CozmicVW said:


> I machined down the Bolt heads from the 42 draft design adapters. They actually still have the same bolt counterbore thickness that they designed.


But wouldn't that affect the strength of the bolt itself?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



Neb said:


> But wouldn't that affect the strength of the bolt itself?


Not necessarily. the bolt is the same strength just the bolt head will have less area for the socket to grip. I'd be more worried by the 11mm thickness. Their website states they are made of 6061, but dont designate which type. So by assuming its regular non heat treated its tensile strength is 18,000 psi and it yield strength is 8,000 psi. I'm not going to calculate loads or the distribution of forces under static weight, braking, accelerating and cornering, but my bet is itll be closer then you want to the yield point


----------



## CozmicVW (Jul 13, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Not necessarily. the bolt is the same strength just the bolt head will have less area for the socket to grip. I'd be more worried by the 11mm thickness. Their website states they are made of 6061, but dont designate which type. So by assuming its regular non heat treated its tensile strength is 18,000 psi and it yield strength is 8,000 psi. I'm not going to calculate loads or the distribution of forces under static weight, braking, accelerating and cornering, but my bet is itll be closer then you want to the yield point


I couldn't tell you without rigorous testing if it is going to fail. You are right on the bolt head. Really I only machined off the tapered edge of the bolt. It's not much thinner than the stock setup. In regards to thickness, It is what it is. 42draft bolt and metal quality is superb. If you saw the adapter after machining you would understand that the integrity of the adapter is very much in tact. Of course we could talk failure this and that, but this is what you gota do sometimes to make **** right, so let's just cross our fingers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*



CozmicVW said:


> I couldn't tell you without rigorous testing if it is going to fail. You are right on the bolt head. Really I only machined off the tapered edge of the bolt. It's not much thinner than the stock setup. In regards to thickness, It is what it is. 42draft bolt and metal quality is superb. If you saw the adapter after machining you would understand that the integrity of the adapter is very much in tact. Of course we could talk failure this and that, but this is what you gota do sometimes to make **** right, so let's just cross our fingers.


Yeah I'm not going to say it will or it won't fail because I'm not going to run all the numbers for a vortex post lol. It's up in the air and only time will tell


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

i have the same set up as junsi , am i able to run -4 camber on stock rear arms? i know he said he bought front camber plates where am i able to get these, im stuck with this set up without being able to turn my wheel lol! please id appreciate the help!


----------



## jusni (Jul 23, 2012)

^ You need to drill longer those rear arms holes, so you have then more camber. 
I think that 4,5 degrees, what i have is maxium what u can get with stock arms. 

Front camber plates i find in ebay ! 
I say, that there can be 10,5 et -5 front, and 11,5 or 12 in rear, if the offset is right. 
Only the tires are problem then in quattro. 

I sell my own TT couple weeks ago, but the wheels are still in my carage.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^^Love that thing! It's prefect.


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAMBER-PLAT...Parts_Accessories&hash=item33866ae04d&vxp=mtr 

these where the only plates i was able to find with -3 camber. Can you link me to the ones you bought if you don't mind bro, Thanks your car is beautiful btw!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

queensbridgE said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAMBER-PLAT...Parts_Accessories&hash=item33866ae04d&vxp=mtr
> 
> these where the only plates i was able to find with -3 camber. Can you link me to the ones you bought if you don't mind bro, Thanks your car is beautiful btw!


Those wont work. Theyre for MKII TT's. You need ones that fit MKIV VW's. The fronts get around -2 stock....-2+-3=-5! Also I wouldnt re drill the rear. The oem arms are prone to failure at normal angles and load rates....adding more stress is asking for trouble:thumbdown:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

CozmicVW said:


> 18x9.5 VMR 703. 225/40/18 Yokohama's, 5x100 to 5x120.65 42DraftDesign Wheel adapters. 15mm rear and I machined down the front's to 11.5mm. Need to actually get some 18mm adapters in the back to make this perfect.


What size offset were on your wheels. I was thinking of doing the same square set up with a set of V710's next year. But I don't think I want to machine a set of adapters to 11mm (crazy thin)


----------



## alessiai (Feb 13, 2013)

what wheels are on the last silver tt? with the million spokes lol ? thanks !


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

this is my current rear setup, is there anything that could be removed to drop it lower?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

joe91 said:


> this is my current rear setup, is there anything that could be removed to drop it lower?


Yes, remove the threaded lockring.


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

the perch ring and the bottom rubber piece


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> Yes, remove the threaded lockring.


This.



91MK2Jetta said:


> the perch ring and the bottom rubber piece


the perch ring is a bitch to get off. I had to thrash and hack mine up to get it out. But it'll all come out :thumbup:


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

Neb said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> the perch ring is a bitch to get off. I had to thrash and hack mine up to get it out. But it'll all come out :thumbup:


cheers guys  is the spring still held securely if these are taken off ? not that im going to be going over jumps or anything !


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

joe91 said:


> cheers guys  is the spring still held securely if these are taken off ? not that im going to be going over jumps or anything !


Yes it is. When everything is bolted together the spring is held in by its own resistance working against the limits of the suspensions travel. The suspension will not droop enough for the spring to come loose, even if you had the car completely raised in the air.


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> Yes it is. When everything is bolted together the spring is held in by its own resistance working against the limits of the suspensions travel. The suspension will not droop enough for the spring to come loose, even if you had the car completely raised in the air.


nice one :thumbup: guessing this is just a case of unbolting the rear shock and letting the brake disc down and removing the spring, or is it easier with spring compressors?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I normally undo the top bolt of the strut so the entire assembly can drop. May need to use a prybar to open it up a bit more but it should come out easily enough. No need for a spring compressor


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Figured that this would be the best place to ask this.

My new wheel specs after redoing my carlssons will be 18x8.5 front and 18x10 rear. I am going to run a 225/40 tire on the rear. Having trouble with figuring out the correct tire size for the front for the allowed 3% difference in rolling diameter with the haldex. Can anybody help me out? 

Thank you!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Figured that this would be the best place to ask this.
> 
> My new wheel specs after redoing my carlssons will be 18x8.5 front and 18x10 rear. I am going to run a 225/40 tire on the rear. Having trouble with figuring out the correct tire size for the front for the allowed 3% difference in rolling diameter with the haldex. Can anybody help me out?
> 
> Thank you!


You can run a 215/40 in front but obviously won't be as much stretch as back. That puts it around .3% difference. I personally keep mine under 1%. 

205/40 and 225/40 puts it at 1.5%.

I'm pretty sure I did my math right but if someone could verify :beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

lucpost said:


> You can run a 215/40 in front but obviously won't be as much stretch as back. That puts it around .3% difference. I personally keep mine under 1%.
> 
> 205/40 and 225/40 puts it at 1.5%.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I did my math right but if someone could verify :beer:


Thanks for the help!

I have a 215/40 on them right now and the current width is 8.5. Too much tire (gasp) for what I am looking for. A 205/40 sounds perfect. :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Rolling on VMR V705


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That looks awesome. Wheel and tire specs?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

jusni said:


>


It sits so aggressive! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*









38mm spacers in the front lowered with 10 threads left, wasn't hitting fender but was hitting suspension....... 
Moved up to 43mm spacers and 14 threads left ... Cleared suspension but now getting a run on the fender .... Should I flatten the inside of the fender almost as if it were rolled ?
225/45/17 tires


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Slammed TT's & Aggressive Wheel Setups*

maxtrac coilovers spun all the way down up front and no rear perches in rear. 

i am in search of shorter rear springs if anyone has


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

Cargraphic 8,5 and 11x19 porsche wheels with 215/35 and 255/30 tires.
BC racing coilovers


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

Porsche fitment SPORTEC mono 10. 8,5 and 10x19 with 215/35 and 245/30 tires.
BC racing coilovers.


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

Forged AMT tech 1 porsche fitment. 8,5 and 10,5x19 with 215/35 and 255/30 tires.
BC racing coilovers.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

New fit


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Static*

Here you go guys and gals. Static no rub at all. I love the TT you can fit awesome offsets and width of wheels in them LOOOOOOVEM

Here is Mine last week. Now I have Porsche Kenesis 3 Piece fitted. the car is sitting in my garage didn't take it out yet to take any pics. 


BBS LM rear 9.5 wide rims and 38MM spacing in rear and 8.5 wide front with 18mm spacing



















And this was on my Beyerns











BTW Im selling the complete set of the BBS LM wheels and 42DD adapters with streached tires 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/pts/4815882086.html


sorry for possibly too many photos


----------



## alessiai (Feb 13, 2013)

2002 TT
18x8.5 (Front) and 18x9.5 (Rear)
3SDM reps. 
Running 20mm spacer all around, 5x100 to 5x112.

On Airlift XL Slam


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Woah. Someone made 3SDM reps?


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

*AFCO Yellow 2-5/8 I.D. Coil-Over Springs, 4 Inch*

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/AFCO-Yellow-2-5-8-ID-Coil-Over-Springs-4-Inch,24517.html

can someone confirm that these are the correct springs to run in the rear to sit lower?


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

Hey germanengineering g60, what coilovers are you running, and where are you at thread wise?

Thanks!


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Jettakid825 said:


> Hey germanengineering g60, what coilovers are you running, and where are you at thread wise?
> 
> Thanks!


Koni Reds in front with cut own ring. rear I cant remember what they were and I too out the adjustment piece. 
225 35 18 front and 235 35 19 rear.. never doing 35 again. way too low. I did 235 40 18 on the Porsche ones and its much better.


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## tfifeco (Aug 4, 2014)

Just finished adjusting suspension - front and rear, Now I am about as low as I can get without rubbing
Front 225/40 18 w/20mm adapters - Rear 235/40 18 w/30mm adapters
about to change this out to 17x9 wheels with offset to delete adapters and sit in same position


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

I finally got around to installing my swift springs and removing the front helpers. 

I'm extremely happy with the rear outcome, just need to roll the front fenders to lower the coils more and install my new 30mm spacer and I should be set. 



car how it sits now -


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great, can you post up your wheel and tire specs?


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

Neb said:


> Looks great, can you post up your wheel and tire specs?


18x9.5 ET 40
20mm spacers up front
30mm spacers in the rear

215/40 nankangs


still trying to figure out which swift springs go in the front


----------



## SLVRTTURBO (Mar 22, 2014)

Before - Stock Fat Fives with black Plasti Dip

Koni Coils - Rear Spring Perch Removed/ Front Matched










After - TSW Nurburgrings 19x8 with 225/35/19 ET 35 with A/S 3's

Spacers - 15mm front and 20mm rear


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

airlift slam series w/ bilstein yellows + autopilot v2. stock fat fives until the end of next month. car has greasy fingerprints all over it. just finished installing the bags, and didnt have time to wash it yet


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

KESET said:


> ...didnt have time to wash it yet



That's the beauty of silver, man


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

finally cleaned up


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

KESET said:


> finally cleaned up


 i want to bag my TT but i don't. i feel like thats still not low enough for bags


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

There's a point where it looks good, and where you cross way too hard into StanceBroLand. That above is a good height...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

portos123 said:


> i want to bag my TT but i don't. i feel like thats still not low enough for bags



Looks like it needs a frame notch to be able to go as low as it can. Bags will allow the subframe to rest on the ground.


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

at this point, the fender liners are sitting on top of the tires. but im probably not even going to bother to notch the frame. i think it sits just fine as is


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I had to take my liners out and never needed a notch although it smacked the frame every now and then


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

PLAYED TT said:


> I had to take my liners out and never needed a notch although it smacked the frame every now and then


i thought about removing them, just to see where it would sit without it. did you leave them out? once my wheels come in and i see how it all comes together, ill figure out the details of what im gonna do.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I took all 4 out. They would have kept the car higher as they were literally on the tires.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

If you don't notch the frame it's going to sit completely uneven in front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Notch the frame!


----------



## brandonTT2002 (Apr 14, 2015)

*never rub but scrape the bottom and my skid plate*


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

modstyle said:


> Notch the frame!


What's your specs and final ets? I love what you've done to the car :thumbup:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

modstyle said:


> Notch the frame!


I do miss these at times. 
They sat so nice. 

Looking good :beer:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

And people said you couldn't run 18x11's. Hah, proved the internet wrong! They fit, really well too. Proves I'm an idiot though :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chrisc351 said:


> And people said you couldn't run 18x11's. Hah, proved the internet wrong! They fit, really well too. Proves I'm an idiot though :screwy:


Looks good. I miss my 18x11's. Post some ass shots


----------



## brandonTT2002 (Apr 14, 2015)

I miss my tt


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

*First day on the lowz*

tt2 by yo mama, on Flickr

tt1 by yo mama, on Flickr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Wheel specs?


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

The wheels are str bbs replicas 17x8.5 all around


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

chrisc351 said:


> And people said you couldn't run 18x11's. Hah, proved the internet wrong! They fit, really well too. Proves I'm an idiot though :screwy:




18x11 in the front as well?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

portos123 said:


> 18x11 in the front as well?


Highly doubtful 11's fit in front on stock fenders. 

Prob 11R and 9.5F I am guessing.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Figured I'd bump this thread. Would 30mm in the rear be too much for my car on the fat fives? What about 10-15mm up front? Is that too aggressive? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Badgerfetus said:


> Figured I'd bump this thread. Would 30mm in the rear be too much for my car on the fat fives? What about 10-15mm up front? Is that too aggressive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Those sizes sound just about right sir. 

I'm running a 13mm up front on an 19x8 et35, and I could have gone 5 more.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

upload a picture]
I'm not running this setup anymore, but I think it was a great look while I was 18x9.5/10 with 215/40 in front and 225/40 rear fitment on Air Lift Performance suspension.


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

18x10 et-9 front
18x10 et -19 rear

just needs to adjust camber and to install the LCAs. but so far so good.


----------



## Dec11495 (Nov 9, 2014)

queensbridgE said:


>


What widths and offsets are these?

Anyone have an idea of what 8.75j et20 with 225/40 would look like?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

portos123 said:


> 18x10 et-9 front
> 18x10 et -19 rear
> 
> just needs to adjust camber and to install the LCAs. but so far so good.


rear sits pretty good aired out, the fronts could use a 1/2" less lip imo


----------

